

HN Talks, Startuply Listens (or at least tries to) - LukeG
http://startuply.com/Blog/?p=6

======
LukeG
This is an amazing community. I am 100% certain that companies will pay for
the type of fast, accurate and NHB feedback that HN can offer. Cheers to you,
and thanks for helping Startuply grow.

------
bootload
_"... Small Screen UI Startuply didn’t “degrade gracefully” to fit
smaller/lower resolution monitors and windows. It’s not OK for people using
1024×768 to have to scroll to see the whole screen, so we’ve pushed out a UI
update. ..."_

Luke how many are running <= 1024x768? is it a function of the job-seeking
market? I would have thought 1024 monitor users would be a minority.

~~~
kylec
I used a laptop with 1024x768 as my primary computer until last year. Those
that use the EEE PC or iPhone/iPod touch have an even smaller screen. When
you're a startup, you don't have the luxury of picking and choosing who can
use your service, at least initially, so it's always good practice to make the
experience as functional and consistent across different platforms as
possible.

~~~
bootload
_"... I used a laptop with 1024x768 as my primary computer until last year.
Those that use the EEE PC or iPhone/iPod touch have an even smaller screen
..."_

So is this a definitive trend ... more users on smaller screens? Or is this a
tech-centric trend? It certainly puts a different spin on screen size and
usability and not one that would have been easily picked up testing 5 users ~
<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/20000319.html>

------
joshwa
Thanks, Luke! I am subscribed to the RSS feed with radius search now. Too bad
I can't actually leave my Fortune 100 job for a few more months...

